# Conformation of Daisy



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

This is Daisy. She is 50% Nigerian Dwarf, 50% Mini Nubian. Judge her conformation and do Pros and Cons lists. Also, she was born 11/24/2016.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Her Dam is Nigerian Dwarf and her sire was a Mini Nubian.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Dam; Dam's Udder. She recently kidded with twin bucks so she is not as full as it usually gets.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

This is a bit short, but here ya go:

Pros -
deep
long
good brisket
strong front legs
high withers
smoother withers
long neck
front legs directly beneath shoulder
good wedge
well blended from neck to brisket

Cons - 
posty rear legs
short canons
short rump
steep rump
barrel could be deeper
canons not in line with pins
weak front pasterns


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

How much would you ask for her? I'm trying to decide if I want to cut my herd back a little bit or not.....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's a real cutie! Is she pedigreed? If she is and if her dam is a good milker you ask $300-$350. If she is not papered you could still ask $200. Those would quite reasonable prices around here...


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Her dam is papered, her sire is not.....so no she doesn't have papers. BUT... Her mother is a good milker, she was milked by the people who owned her before me. Currently don't milk her because I have 10 others to tend to. $200 was what I was thinking, everybody around me wants Does and doelings, so I figured I could get that easily.


----------

